# Where do you get your wood?



## martinse (Oct 14, 2020)

I’m curious where everyone gets their wood and at what price.   I have an offset smoker and a Kamado joe. I’ve used splits and chunks. 
I always find myself going to Home Depot for the Kingsford. I get good results but am pretty limited to apple and hickory. 15 lbs of chunks are $18. 
everytime I look for other sources, it seems like they are charging at least twice that and I’m content with the Kingsford so I stick with it. 
anyone have other recommendations?  Does anyone find other sources are better quality?


----------



## TNJAKE (Oct 14, 2020)

Call around to your local firewood suppliers.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 14, 2020)

I scavenge my smoking wood. August 2019 I got a truck bed of pig nut hickory  free. Tree fell on a house and the tree trimmer cut it up into logs and put it at the road. I pulled up and loaded it into my truck. I get live oak (species of white oak) from trimming the trees in my yard. I got some red oak from when my Dad topped a tree in the yard ahead of hurricane Laura. Picked up some wild black cherry at the deer camp from a small tree that fell across one of our 4 wheeler trails. And just picked up some pecan off a tree top that fell from hurricane Delta. All I need now is some apple wood, but there are no apple orchards around here...not enough cold days for most apple trees. Can get pear though, which is close. Also can source fig wood.


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 14, 2020)

I may get some apple wood when I pick up 1/2 a pig from my buddy in Michigan early December. Plenty of apple trees up that way, he is trying to source some for me to bring me along with the 1/2 pig.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 15, 2020)

I get pecan and hickory splits delivered right to my front door from Cabelas to use in my offset SQ36 BBQ smoker. There's not a lot of hardwood trees growing around the desert, I just tossed my old chainsaw for not working again, and I get the wood for nothing using gift cards and credit card points. I usually order when I can get free shipping on any order over $50, I love free! It's good dry wood that burns real clean, I use a hand ax and single jack to cut into smaller splits.






						Western BBQ Mini-Logs | Cabela's
					

Buy the Western BBQ Mini-Logs and more quality Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor gear at Bass Pro Shops.




					www.cabelas.com


----------



## tropics (Oct 15, 2020)

Your location would get you more info. I am having 2 big Oaks taken down and I don't need the wood.
Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2020)

Walmart sells splits of hickory. 1.5 cu ft. For around $17.
Our local Publix sells a combo of oak, hickory, and pecan for $6, and it’s about  1 cu.ft.
I also have a big oak tree in my back yard, that I use as well.
I make my own chunks from the splits with a chop saw.
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 15, 2020)

Apple wood I can get from a neighbor, Oak and Maple(especially maple) I can go into the woods and take what I want from any felled trees. I also have four maples in my yard but I've only gotten a few branches off of them. 

Chris


----------



## martinse (Oct 15, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Call around to your local firewood suppliers.


Thanks.  Yes firewood suppliers are on my radar for getting wood.


----------



## martinse (Oct 15, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> I get pecan and hickory splits delivered right to my front door from Cabelas to use in my offset SQ36 BBQ smoker. There's not a lot of hardwood trees growing around the desert, I just tossed my old chainsaw for not working again, and I get the wood for nothing using gift cards and credit card points. I usually order when I can get free shipping on any order over $50, I love free! It's good dry wood that burns real clean, I use a hand ax and single jack to cut into smaller splits.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Thanks for the link.  I'm definitely going to order some from here.


----------



## martinse (Oct 15, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> Walmart sells splits of hickory. 1.5 cu ft. For around $17.
> Our local Publix sells a combo of oak, hickory, and pecan for $6, and it’s about  1 cu.ft.
> I also have a big oak tree in my back yard, that I use as well.
> I make my own chunks from the splits with a chop saw.
> Al


Can you order the hickory splits online? I can't find it.  Do you have a link?


----------



## martinse (Oct 15, 2020)

martinse said:


> Awesome!! Thanks for the link.  I'm definitely going to order some from here.


And do you know the weight of a bag?  Just curious.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 15, 2020)

martinse said:


> Can you order the hickory splits online? I can't find it.  Do you have a link?





martinse said:


> And do you know the weight of a bag?  Just curious.


 I don’t know if you can order them online, our Walmart stocks them.
They weigh around 50# a bundle, maybe more.
Al


----------

